# The Rimspoke Nutcracker



## RIMSPOKE (Apr 26, 2016)

I HAD THIS LATHE & MILL PROJECT KICKING AROUND IN MY HEAD FOR SOME TIME .
IT IS A SELF ADJUSTING NUT CRACKER / IT SIZES THE NUT & THEN CRACKS IT .

IT WORKS WITH TWO OPPOSING BRASS CUPS THAT MOVE TOWARD EACH OTHER
ON PARALLEL SHAFTS BUT AT DIFFERENT SPEEDS .

THE FAST CUP IS PULLED FROM IN BETWEEN THE TWO RAILS .
IT HAS A LARGE COUNTERSINK ON BOTH SIDES OF THE PLATE IT IS MOUNTED TO .

BECAUSE THE NUT IS ABOVE THAT CENTER , IT CAUSES THE PLATE TO TILT 
SLIGHTLY & LOCK IN PLACE LIKE A SCREEN DOOR LATCH .
A SPRING ALLOWS THE MECHANISM TO CONTINUE IT's MOTION WHILE THE PLATE DOES NOT .

THE SECOND CUP IS PUSHED FROM BEHIND WITH A HIGH AMOUNT OF LEVERAGE .
IT CONTINUES ON IT's COURSE CRACKING THE NUT AGAINST THE NOW STATIONARY
OPPOSING CUP . BRASS GUIDES PREVENT IT FROM LOCKING LIKE THE FAST CUP .

THE INVERTED CUPS PROVIDE A RING OF PRESSURE ON EACH END OF THE NUT ,
BURSTING IT IN A BARREL SHAPE . THIS SHATTERS THE SHELL RADIALLY WITHOUT
CRUSHING THE EDIBLE PART INSIDE . THEY COME OUT WHOLE .

LIFT THE LEVER AND BOTH CUPS RETRACT TO THEIR END OF THE RAILWAY .
BEST TO USE IT ON A TRAY , IT CAN SMOKE THOUGH A LOT OF PECANS .


----------



## hackley69 (Apr 26, 2016)

I would like to make one of these any drawings?


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Apr 26, 2016)

That is cool! With a little fit and polish an incredible table piece.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Apr 26, 2016)

I would like to make one of these any drawings? 

I MAKE THIS STUFF UP AS I GO . THIS ONE DATES TO 2011 . 
I NEVER MADE ANY DRAWINGS . I CAN MEASURE & REVERSE ENGINEER I SUPPOSE .  

THE ALUMINUM PIECES WARE CUT FROM A PIECE OF `1/2" JIG PLATE . 
THE RAILS ARE 10mm STAINLESS RODS . 
THE BRASS CUPS WERE MADE FRON 1" BRASS ROUNDSTOCK . 
THE HANDLE WAS JUST SOMETHING FROM THE JUNK DRAWER .


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 28, 2016)

Okee DOKEE , I want plans to , or maybe measurements and descriptions, PLEASE !!!


----------



## savarin (Apr 28, 2016)

I love it, a complex thingammyjig just to crack nuts


----------

